# Correctional Deputy Jeremy Meyst



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Deputy*

*Jeremy Wayne Meyst*

Tulare County Sheriff's Office, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 24, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/24/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Correctional Deputy Jeremy Meyst was killed in a single-vehicle crash on Road 204, near Highway 198, shortly after 2:30 am.

He was transporting two prisoners from the Porterville substation to the main jail in Visalia when the crash occurred. He was ejected from the transport van when it overturned. The two prisoners suffered minor injuries.

Deputy Meyst had served with the Tulare County Sheriff's Office for nine years. He is survived by his wife and children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Mike Boudreaux
Tulare County Sheriff's Office
2404 West Burrel Avenue
Visalia, CA 93291

Phone: (559) 636-4625

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21899-correctional-deputy-jeremy-wayne-meyst#ixzz2oRowPHc3


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Meyst


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Deputy Meyst!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P


----------

